# 3 cylinder ford 2000 steering issue



## dirtdog1318 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hello, I have a 60s ford 2000 3 cylinder gas tractor with power assist steering. It now turns to the left by itself when ever it is started and it can not be turn to the right. Up until yesterday it worded fine. I was wondering if anyone else my have had this problem. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello Dirtdog,

First thing you need to get is an I&T FO-31 shop manual for your tractor. These usually run $25-$30. Check ebay. 

See attached diagram. You may have dirt/debris in your PS control valve (item #23), causing one of the plungers to stick, or you may have a broken spring between plungers, or a loose bearing locknut (#21), allowing excessive vertical travel. 

To get to the control valve, you will have to pull the hood, steering wheel, cowling, steering column, etc. Your manual will guide you.

The first thing I would check is the locknut adjustment. You have to tighten it and then back off a fraction of a turn (consult your manual) and stake the nut so it stays in place. Normal wear (or stake failure) may have the locknut out of adjustment.

Carefully tag your PS hydraulic lines to pump and cylinders so you don't cross hydraulic lines when reassembling. Crossed lines can be a major headache.

The control valve has plungers, springs and balls that will pop out if you're not careful with handling it. Take care not to lose anything. A picture of the valve and components, will help you reassemble it correctly. This valve can also be a major headache if you screw up plungers, balls, springs orientation/placement. 

Replace any seals that you disturb.


----------



## dirtdog1318 (Aug 23, 2014)

Thank you. I will try what you have suggested.


----------

